# Twinhead Durabook P14N Notebook / Laptop



## WITechDrs (May 5, 2007)

I recently brought a Twinhead Durabook P14N from eBay, At the time I thought I was getting a pretty good deal. Until, I noticed there were no reviews, advise etc for this model from Twinhead or anywhere else on the Internet.

Was I taken for a ride down got ya lane?  In your words is this a good notebook for studying CBT training, office programs and listen/watch music, video?

Here's the link to the notebook I won http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=ADME:B:EOIBSAA:US:11&Item=260123330113

BTW: I already plan to update the OS to Windows Pro SP2, Update memory to 2GB & update HD to 80-100GB... That's if I can find the provider who sells these parts for this Durabook model.

Any advise or comments with your experience with this notebook would be helpful

Thanks


----------

